# Big chill in North America



## Swifty (Nov 20, 2014)

The current big chill all over North America made the local news here in Australia, there have been a few comments in various posts about the temp, but seeing the video of the amount of snow was just amazing. So I hope members have their heaters going flat out and are able to still do some home machining. 

Paul.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 20, 2014)

Swifty--we don't generally get much snow where I am in Canada, about 100 km north of lake Ontario until mid-December. We now have  about 13" and it all came in the last 3 days. Next week temperatures are to soar to 11 degrees C, so then everybody will be screaming about flooding.---Brian


----------



## mcostello (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't live in Buffalo, New York,woohoo1just letting the rest of the world know They got 60" inches of snow.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 20, 2014)

mcostello said:


> I don't live in Buffalo, New York,woohoo1just letting the rest of the world know They got 60" inches of snow.



Poor buffalo, something like 7 to 8 feet of snow in a few days. Thank god I'm on north shore of Lake Ontario and not south... even so we get some heavy lake effect snow here. Yesterday was nasty few hours of snow


----------



## goldstar31 (Nov 20, 2014)

We got- would you believe snow in Austria and Bavaria in-- wait for it- August. Actually, it was where Walt Disney got his ideas for the castles in DisneyLand.

Well, in the North of England here, we usually have skied in October and at my cottage in the Cairngorms, the snow is already on the headwall of Coire n't Sneachta. Mind you- it didn't leave until May. 

Snow? I recall a night in London on what is now the RAF Museum in Hendon. The runways were blocked and the  US Navy flight had a date before the dawn. So they ran a DC 3 up and down the runways all night - as a snow blower. The C-45 Expeditor took off as planned.
Wow!


----------



## crueby (Nov 20, 2014)

Got lucky here - I am about 15 miles from the edge of the snow dump that has covered Buffalo, only 4 inches here vs 5 to 6 feet there. Crazy for so early in the season. Supposed to be up to the 50s in a couple days, then it will be floods with the melting snow!


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 20, 2014)

Unbelievable news footage here in Oz as Swifty mentioned


----------



## crueby (Nov 20, 2014)

I thought photos like this one were amazing - shows the lake effect band of snow picking up moisture right off the lake and dumping back as snow.


----------



## gus (Nov 20, 2014)

goldstar31 said:


> We got- would you believe snow in Austria and Bavaria in-- wait for it- August. Actually, it was where Walt Disney got his ideas for the castles in DisneyLand.
> 
> Well, in the North of England here, we usually have skied in October and at my cottage in the Cairngorms, the snow is already on the headwall of Coire n't Sneachta. Mind you- it didn't leave until May.
> 
> ...




Very expensive Snow Blower. I admire the chappy who dared give that order.


----------



## gus (Nov 20, 2014)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Swifty--we don't generally get much snow where I am in Canada, about 100 km north of lake Ontario until mid-December. We now have  about 13" and it all came in the last 3 days. Next week temperatures are to soar to 11 degrees C, so then everybody will be screaming about flooding.---Brian



Hi Brian,

Take Care. The heavy snow and now the impending floods makes me worry.
Here in Singapore, flash floods expected despite the flood prevent measures put in.


----------



## jj-smith (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep, Winter can suck at times,

Was on my way to NC on Tuesday and when I got to the border at Buffalo it was closed.
All roads were closed and the South end of buffalo had an active driving ban.

So now at home happily working away on POPPIN. ;D
I was able to whittle out the cylinder and will start drilling on the standard in the morning.

Tried my hand at lapping but all I had was either chrome polish or tooth paste to work with.
The tooth paste did not work and candied up like sugar, and after cleaning that up I tried the polish but it's too thin to do the job.

Went to get ready to go to town for some tools and carborundum paste but was stopped dead in my tracks by a foot of snow that had snuck up on me while I was doing the machining.

So I stayed home!

Took some pics of the snow on the hood of my truck at Buffalo and the deck railing at home here and will post them when I get a chance to upload them.

And here is the hood of my truck after waking up, and the snow on the railing in just a few hours.


Cheers, J.


----------



## goldstar31 (Nov 21, 2014)

gus said:


> Very expensive Snow Blower. I admire the chappy who dared give that order.


 
Gus, the Brits were delivering coal in Short Sunderland flying boats to Berlin. 

I managed to duck out of that. So we Brits imported snow in cargo boats from Norway- to build a ski jump on Hampstead Heath in London.

I suppose that it was all OK- eventually. The Press and Politicians  have discovered Global Warming. It's a bit like a dog chasing a motor car. Once the dog has caught the car, it doesn't know what to do with it.

Me- I worked out all the problems-- and retired 35 years ago.:hDe:

If it snows or floods or gets too hot or whatever it is- I stay at home.

Regards

Norman


----------



## Swifty (Nov 21, 2014)

Norman, your mention of Sunderland flying boats brought back memories of my father telling me about his time being based at Pembroke Dock in Wales during WW2. I have one of his pictures showing enlisted men surrounding and standing on the wings of one of the Sunderlands.

It's hard for us to imagine how cold it can get and how much snow there can be in the northern hemisphere. Of course, we certainly get snow in the mountains, but they mainly have resorts there. Over here I'm looking forward to the weather getting warmer as we get close to summer, it's going to be 30C tomorrow.

Paul.


----------



## goldstar31 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, Paul, the Flying Porcupine because it had so many guns!  There's one at Hendon now. I went back- you know, nostalgia and there was also one of those AirSea Rescue boats on my Tech Wing Parade ground. Must have been a high tide!

And -young sir, those enlisted men on top of those Pegasus engines were not- they were conscripts!

My cousin went to Penhold, Alberta and then returned to Northern Ireland -on Sunderlands. He was a draper and ended up as airframe fitter.

I think that some perverse idiot invented different jobs to what we asked for. I asked for either Mountain Rescue or Airsea Rescue and ended up in the middle of London. Then some idiot offered me an officer's commission- in the field- and I wanted to go out to the then relatively unexplored Antarctic and then I was jabbed up- to go to the Gold Coast in Africa. Can't say that it wasn't interesting- different, certainly.
Before all that, I was trained at what had been a barrage balloon place. Huge Bloody cold hangars in somewhere near Birmingham. It is now a Transport Museum. Ye Gods- Roll on Death and let's have a bash at the angels!


----------



## Ripcrow (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't know about you swifty. In central nsw at the moment big heatwave has been here nearly a week. Send that snow over here we need the moisture


----------



## SmithDoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Time to get coat and find the heater 
 it is drop in to the 60's here with fog bad days
 Clovis California 

 Dave


----------



## Swifty (Nov 21, 2014)

Ripcrow said:


> Don't know about you swifty. In central nsw at the moment big heatwave has been here nearly a week. Send that snow over here we need the moisture



Just had some friends return from their place at Merimbula, they mentioned that the weather was warm.

Paul.


----------



## jj-smith (Nov 22, 2014)

Pics added to post 11,

 Cheers, J.


----------



## gus (Nov 23, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Just had some friends return from their place at Merimbula, they mentioned that the weather was warm.
> 
> Paul.




Was in Sydney 2011 visiting my sister and niece during Chinese New Year. It was 36 C. Had a hard time trying to sleep. Fortunately by 2 am ,it cooled a wee bit and slept till 8. Sydney is exciting. Good food.
Take Care.


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 23, 2014)

gus said:


> Was in Sydney 2011 visiting my sister and niece during Chinese New Year. It was 36 C. Had a hard time trying to sleep.


 
In the middle of summer here in Perth, 36 C is a cool change. 43-45 C are the hot days. I haven't experienced the real cold that most of the members have, but I really hate the heat and moving to northern Canada or Alaska sounds like such a good idea in Summer...


----------



## RogerP (Nov 23, 2014)

First frost of the year here in Gloucester, UK. No snow but then we barely get more than a sprinkle any year.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 24, 2014)

My snow is all gone now except some in the fence corners. The weather is supposed to be high of +12C today, then back into the deep freeze tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 24, 2014)

It's raining hard here right now. 12"of snow is all gone. God help the poor folks in Buffalo!!!


----------



## bmac2 (Nov 28, 2014)

Well we final got our first dump of show (30cm) last night and Id forgotten to pick up gas for the snowblower.  On the up-side though its been a while since Ive bought gas at 95.4 . Sorry for the bad pic crap cell phone


----------



## Swifty (Nov 29, 2014)

95.4, I'm assuming being Canada, that it's per litre price? It's about A$1.38 per litre currently here, pretty good price at the moment.

Paul.


----------



## jj-smith (Nov 29, 2014)

Swifty said:


> 95.4, I'm assuming being Canada, that it's per litre price? It's about A$1.38 per litre currently here, pretty good price at the moment.
> 
> Paul.



G'day Paul,

That price here may be a come-on, The average price we pay pretty much across Canada is around $1.24-$1.29 for gasoline/petrol (and it varies), so not quite as bad of a difference really. 
I am not up on your cost of living or economy situation, but your average could be higher than here, and balance out in % to be close what it costs us for a liter.

The big competition is on again here for diesel, and the companies will lure you in with lower prices and then slowly up them again.

We as a Trucking outfit just went from Husky Energy to Esso as their prices suddenly went low.
Even if it is only for a week, 23 trucks will save a pile of money when you realize that our average truck will use about a 1000 to 1200 gallons worth of fuel in a week to ten days (aprox 2640 liters,) heck..., my truck alone fills up to just under $1000 in CDN dollars from empty, and that only gets me a day and a bit down the road.

I'm done hijacking the thread, sorry :hDe:

Cheers and regards, J.


----------



## Swifty (Nov 29, 2014)

JJ, in the past I had an F250 with the 7.3 litre diesel motor, I used it to tow a caravan all over the Australian outback. I had it fitted with an additional fuel tank which took its total fuel capacity to 350 litres, it sure hurt when I had to buy fuel at remote locations and the price was $2.50 per litre.

I now have a smaller 4 wheel drive, with a 145 litre tank, but I generally only have to fill up every 3 weeks if I'm only driving around town.

Paul.


----------



## zimma (Nov 29, 2014)

Fuel prices in the UK are currently running about $2 USD per litre, having topped out around $2.20 at the maximum. 

Graham


----------



## jj-smith (Nov 29, 2014)

zimma said:


> Fuel prices in the UK are currently running about $2 USD per litre, having topped out around $2.20 at the maximum.
> 
> Graham



 Ouch Zimma, I know Europe is expensive compared to here but that's quite the price!
 Didn't realize the UK was up that much.

 I have at present a 1 ton dually GMC and because of the way I live I get to drive to work and back once in about 10 days, and the odd little run here and there, so when I fuel up I spend from $110. to $130. on Diesel, but then it is so cheap on fuel (27.xx Mpg) that I only fill once a month about.
 I like the comfort of four wheel drive and A/C, and need the capacity to haul things heavy some times.
 The best ride I get is with the old style truck slide in camper, it doesn't change the fuel mileage a bit.

 Cheers, J.


----------



## jj-smith (Nov 29, 2014)

Swifty said:


> JJ, in the past I had an F250 with the 7.3 litre diesel motor, I used it to tow a caravan all over the Australian outback. I had it fitted with an additional fuel tank which took its total fuel capacity to 350 litres, it sure hurt when I had to buy fuel at remote locations and the price was $2.50 per litre.
> 
> I now have a smaller 4 wheel drive, with a 145 litre tank, but I generally only have to fill up every 3 weeks if I'm only driving around town.
> 
> Paul.


 
 Jeez swifty,

 I always wanted to come out there and see for myself what nice country you have back there (or down under there, lol)

 I love desert and wide open spaces, lizards, snakes and scorpions, and wildlife in general including wild women, but I only like to shoot the animals and birds with the cameras I have anymore.

 I am not into hunting like I use to do, as I have lost most of the interest and should let the near extinct stock build up again lol.

 Cheers, J.


----------



## Foozer (Nov 29, 2014)

Cold air coming down from the north - temp around 25F - surrounded by the Puget Sound [WA]
Those sad eyes of the Pup staring at his overnight frozen water bowl and his favorite ball stuck to the ground - - Bride says to bring him in -  Old enough to know better -  Yes Dear - - -


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 30, 2014)

JJ--If you only shot the animals with the camera, what weapon did you use on the wild women??


----------



## jj-smith (Nov 30, 2014)

Brian Rupnow said:


> JJ--If you only shot the animals with the camera, what weapon did you use on the wild women??


 
 Brian..,

 Money, and lots of reloads. ;D

 Cheers, J.


----------



## gus (Nov 30, 2014)

Diesel for the Albin 28 now down to US$1.10 per litre from $1.38. Means I can get to the further spots for Snappers. Been raining heavily. Not complaining but fish won't bite like crazy with the diluted inland sea water. Weather is great and not so hot and humid. December will be bad fishing but when the windows come on and fishing will be great. 
Take Care.


----------

